# Flying with fish



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone flown with fish on an airplane within Canada? 

I am looking at going to Toronto and want to bring back some Corydoras Habrosus. I am flying porter, but their policy is zero pets. But I don't see how they would know I have a box of fish in my carry on. I'm not bringing back very many (8~10) so it would be small and I'm assuming would fit under my seat.

Who knows anything about bringing fish through security? Are you supposed to have a ticket from your airline saying it's okay to bring the pet through or..? 

Any experiences/knowledge is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

there isnt any legal way to bring fish onto the plane to my knowledge. Not only is it illegal since you said their policy is zero pets, but you will also be bringing liquids. 

as for smuggling stuff on your carry on......they will detect it when you put your stuff through the scanners....

so all in all......illegal, quite impossible, not worth it for a small group of habrosus of all things.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, I sure as heck wouldn't take the chance. You get caught/flagged by customs or security, it will follow you for a very long time...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Yea, I sure as heck wouldn't take the chance. You get caught/flagged by customs or security, it will follow you for a very long time...


If get caught by custom, do they confiscate the fish too?


----------



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

Most likely they would confiscate, yes.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> If get caught by custom, do they confiscate the fish too?


I feel like if caught, confiscation of fish is the least of your worries.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

You will not get the fish through security. The limit of 100ml per bottle for liquids is what will be the problem. Doesn't matter that a fish swimming in the liquid proves it's water. They will be confiscated and put in a bin with everything else that gets confiscated and will likely die there. You can however, get them through in checked baggage. I read a post where someone puts them in a small cooler / thermos in thier luggage. Never tried it myself though.

Lee


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes: They do confiscate the fish and you maybe find. You can ship the fish and not go through the hassle.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Have flown with fish many times within Canada and the US and am bringing them to CAOAC next week. I put them in breather bags in a small hardsided cooler in my luggage. The cooler can be used as a small holding tank later too. I've only lost one fish and actually had a molly give birth last year on the plane. She came in second in her class the next day too!! Seems to work great..


----------



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

I figured going through security and bringing them as a carry on wouldn't work!!

So other people have mentioned putting them in your checked luggage... which is great idea. But wouldn't all the commotion... being tossed around in the bag, cause problems? I might do this. Can anyone mention any tips for how to pack them in your luggage for maximum safety...

I've got a small hard cooler so that's good!!  Do I have to pack the fish 1 per bag or can I put all 10 in one bag? Maybe 5 per bag would be better?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

security maybe .. customs?? Why would he pass trough customs on an internal Canadian flight?


----------



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone found a cheap method of shipping fish? 

I'm looking at greyhound but I don't think I'm getting an accurate quote online. I'm putting in 3lbs and yet it's saying it's gonna be $20. I shipped an amp over greyhound a month ago and that's way over 3lbs and the dimensions were big, and that was $20~30.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Just check them as baggage. If you use breather bags there is no air in the bag so the water can't slosh around. If you pack them properly in an insulated container there will be no issues.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

But do beware Air Canada does not allow fish as checked baggage so don't tell the airline. I learned that the hard way!! Also make sure that there's some air around the breathing bags. Wrapping the bags in paper towels works. Also try to keep it one per bag as casualties can pollute the bag quickly.


----------



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

But if the airline doesn't allow pets in checked luggage how do I get it through? Don't they screen the bags? 

The airline I'm flying on (Porter) says they screen all luggage, checked and carry on. I'm assuming they would see fish bones in there!!


Also where can I find breather bags since I will only need a few. And heat packs since I'd assume that would be needed as well...


----------

